# من عامل الله فيهم



## makala

ما معنى "
من عامل الله فيهم ، ولم يعاملهم في الله . وخاف الله
فيهم ، ولم يخفهم في الله"؟

فالسعيد الرابح من عامل الله فيهم ، ولم يعاملهم في الله . وخاف الله
فيهم ، ولم يخفهم في الله ؛ وأرضى الله بسخطهم ، ولم يرضهم بسخط
الله . وراقب الله فيهم ، ولم يراقبهم في الله


----------



## Mejeed

أن يكون لله تعالى حضور وتأثير في علاقة  العبد وتعامله مع الآخرين ، ولا يكون للآخرين حضور وتأثير في علاقة العبد وتعامله مع الله تعالى.


----------

